
Has J.K. Rowling figured out a way to break our cancel culture? - bryanrasmussen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/has-jk-rowling-figured-out-a-way-to-break-our-cancel-culture/2019/12/31/10798748-2bf3-11ea-bcb3-ac6482c4a92f_story.html
======
planetzero
The key is to never apologize. As soon as you try to negotiate with the mobs
or beg for forgiveness, they know they have you and your livelihood/job will
soon be gone.

It's reminiscent of 1984, but Fahrenheit 451 also seems to be a blueprint for
where are society is headed: It's not the government that creates a dystopian
society, it's us.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
The thing is that some people can afford to never apologize, and some can't.
Rowling is definitely in the can category.

------
deogeo
> I grew up as a trans child reading your books as an escape. I would often
> pick out names from characters to give to myself, before I ever felt
> comfortable in who I was. This decision, to support people that hate me, and
> want to do me harm. It brings me to tears... Why. Why?

Some of the replies to Rowling's tweet are surreal - not wanting to see
someone fired is framed as some horrible attack. There's no distinction made
between Rowling opposing the firing, and trans people being hunted for sport
on Hogwarts. Equivalent to a libertarian saying "A 1% income tax to fund the
police? It breaks my heart to learn you'd send business owners like myself to
starve in Siberia."

